# calculations



## Whodunit

Hi all, 

There's something that I've been thinking about for some time: mathematical and chemical formulas in different languages. This thread will be about mathematical calculations only, which should include variables, too.

Let me start with some simple ones:

1 + 2 = 3 _one plus two equals three_
98 - 12 = 86 _ninety-eight minus twelve equals eighty-six_
32 : 8 = 4 _thirty-two divided by eight equals four_
45 x 4 = 180 _forty-five times/multiplied by four equals one hundred and eighty_

And here are some more complex calculations:

4² = 16_ four squared equals sixteen_
7³ = 343 _seven to the power of three equals three hundred and forty-three_
º = 4 _the square root of sixteen equals four_
³¹ ≈ 1.71 _the third root of five equals approximately one point seven one_
log3(81) = 4 _base-three logarithm of eighty-one equals four_

So, let me come to longer calculations:

(-5 - 9)² < (6 - [-4])³ _minus five minus nine in parentheses squared is less than six minus minus four in parentheses to the power of three_
x1/2 = -5/6 ± ¶Æ _x one two equals minus five sixths plus minus the root of five hundred_
sin(90°) = 1/2 _sine of ninety degrees/sine ninety equals a half_

And here are some with variables:

(a - b)² = a² + 2ab + b² _a minus b squared equals to a squared plus two a b plus b squared_
A = d²/4 x π _A equals d squared fourths times pi_
a+b....b(a-c)
———— = —————— = b _a plus b divided by c minus a equals b times a minus c in parentheses divided by a minus c equals b_
c-a.....a-c

lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞ _the limit of x squared minus five x to the power of three as approaches x to infinity equals minus infinity_
x>∞

Okay, this should be enough for now. I thank you in advance for any reply, because I know it's quite exhausting. It's not bad if you don't know something. 

If you have problems with formatting for non-Latin scripts, leave out the transcription (I think I'll be able to read it anyway) or put an asterisk to continue as a footnote. 

Any corrections regarding my English expressions (and possible mathematical problems) are always welcome.


----------



## Whodunit

Let me start with German, then:

1 + 2 = 3 _eins plus zwei ist gleich drei_
98 - 12 = 86 _achtundneunzig minus zwölf ist gleich sechsundachtzig_
32 : 8 = 4 _zweiunddreißig geteilt durch acht ist gleich vier_
45 x 4 = 180 _funfundvierzig mal vier ist gleich einhundertachtzig_

And here are some more complex calculations:

4² = 16 _vier zum Quadrat ist gleich sechzehn_
7³ = 343 _sieben hoch drei ist gleich dreihundertdreiundvierzig_
º = 4 _die Quadratwurzel aus sechzehn ist gleich vier_
³¹ ≈ 1.71 _die dritte Wurzel aus fünf ist rund eins Komma sieben eins_
log3(81) = 4 _der Logarithmus von einundachtzig zur Basis drei ist gleich vier_

So, let me come to longer calculations:

(-5 - 9)² < (6 - [-4])³ _minus fünf minus neun in Klammern zum Quadrat ist kleiner als sechs minus minus vier in Klammern hoch drei_
x1/2 = -5/6 ± ¶Æ _x eins zwei ist gleich minus fünf Sechstel plus minus der Wurzel aus fünfhundert_
sin(90°) = 1/2 _Sinus von neunzig Grad/Sinus neunzig ist gleich ein halb_

And here are some with variables:

(a - b)² = a² + 2ab + b² _a minus b in Klammern zum Quadrat ist gleich a Quadrat plus zwei a b plus b Quadrat_
A = d²/4 x π _A ist gleich d Quadrat Viertel mal Pi_
a+b....b(a-c)
———— = —————— = b _a plus b durch c minus a ist gleich b mal in Klammern a minus c durch a minus c ist gleich b_
c-a.....a-c

lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞ _Limes x gegen Unendlich von x Quadrat minus fünf x Quadrat ist gleich minus Unendlich_
x>∞


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:


> º = 4 _die Quadratwurzel aus sechzehn ist gleich vier_
> ³¹ ≈ 1.71 _die dritte Wurzel aus fünf ist rund eins Komma sieben eins_



Die Wurzeln werden hier leider in keiner Kodierung korrekt dargestellt. 


> So, let me come to longer calculations:
> 
> (-5 - 9)² < (6 + [-4])³  _in Klammern zum Quadrat ist kleiner als sechs plus minus vier in Klammern hoch drei_


Hier fehlt etwas...




> A = d²/4 x π _A ist gleich d Quadrat Viertel mal Pi_


Das ist ungenau (Darstellung). Meinst du (d²)/4 oder d^(2/4)?
 


> lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞ _Limes x gegen Unendlich von x Quadrat minus fünf x Quadrat ist gleich minus Unendlich_
> x>∞


Wenn der Limes gegen unendlich oder minus unendlich läuft, sollte man kein Gleichheitszeichen setzen, sondern einen einfachen Pfeil ->.


----------



## dn88

What a great thread! 

Unfortunetly I don't have too much time right now , just to get the things started:

1 + 2 = 3 _jeden dodać/plus dwa równa się trzy_
98 - 12 = 86 _dziewięćdziesiąt osiem odjąć/minus dwanaście równa się osiemdziesiąt sześć_
32 : 8 = 4 _trzydzieści dwa podzielić przez/(po)dzielone przez osiem równa się cztery_
45 x 4 = 180 _czterdzieści pięć razy/pomnożone przez cztery równa się sto osiemdziesiąt_


5² = 16 _pięć do drugiej/kwadratu równa się szesnaście_ (but why, I thought it's twenty-five? So... _dwadzieścia pięć_)  
7³ = 343 _siedem do trzeciej/sześcianu równa się trzysta czterdzieści trzy_
º = 4 _pierwiastek (kwadratowy/drugiego stopnia) z szesnastu równa się cztery_
³¹ ≈ 1.71_ pierwiastek trzeciego stopnia/sześcienny z pięciu równa się w przybliżeniu jeden i siedemdziesiąt jeden setnych_
log3(81) = 4 _lo__garytm o podstawie trzy z osiemdziesięciu jeden równa się cztery

_PS: "równa się" can be replaced with "wynosi"

to be continued....


----------



## dn88

Well, I'm back. 

(-5 - 9)² < (6 + [-4])³ _kwadrat różnicy minus pięciu i minus dziewięciu jest mniejszy od sześcianu sumy sześciu i minus czterech_
x1/2 = -5/6 ± ¶Æ I dont know if I got it right, but I'll try: _jedna druga *x* równa się minus pięć szóstych dodać pierwiastek z pięciuset_
sin(90°) = 1/2 _sinus dziewięćdziesięciu stopni równa się jedna druga_

(a - b)² = a² + 2ab + b² _kwadrat różnicy *a* i *b* równa się a kwadrat/do kwadratu odjąć/minus dwa *ab* dodać/plus *b* kwadrat/do kwadratu_
A = d²/4 x π _*A* równa się jednej czwartej *d* kwadrat/do kwadratu razy *pi*_

a+b....b(a-c)
———— = —————— = b _ dodać/plus *b* przez *c* odjąć/minus a równa się_... I have to give up here, for now (I want to avoid possible ambiguity)
c-a.....a-c

lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞ _limes/granica *x* kwadrat odjąć/minus pięć *x* do trzeciej przy *x* dążącym do nieskończoności równa się minus nieskończoność

_Maybe I'll find some better ways...


----------



## Lello4ever

Whodunit said:


> Let me start with some simple ones:
> 
> 1 + 2 = 3 _uno più due uguale a tre_
> 98 - 12 = 86 _novantotto meno dodici uguale a ottantasei_
> 32 : 8 = 4 _trentadue diviso otto uguale a quattro_
> 45 x 4 = 180 _quarantacinque per quattro uguale a centottanta_
> 
> And here are some more complex calculations:
> 
> 5² = 16 _cinque al quadrato uguale a sedici_
> 7³ = 343 _sette al cubo uguale a trecentoquarantatre_
> º = 4 _radice quadrata di sedici uguale a quattro_
> ³¹ ≈ 1.71 _radice cubica di 5 uguale approssimativamente uno punto settantuno_
> log3(81) = 4 _logaritmo in base tre di ottantuno uguale a quattro_
> 
> So, let me come to longer calculations:
> 
> (-5 - 9)² < (6 + [-4])³ _meno cinque meno nove tra parentesi al quadrato minore di sei più meno quattro tra parentesi al cubo_
> x1/2 = -5/6 ± ¶Æ _un mezzo di x uguale a meno cinque sesti più o meno radice di cinquecento_
> sin(90°) = 1/2 _seno di novanta gradi uguale a un mezzo_
> 
> And here are some with variables:
> 
> (a - b)² = a² + 2ab + b² _a meno b al quadrato uguale ad a al quadrato più due ab più b al quadrato_
> A = d²/4 x π _A uguale a d al quadrato fratto quattro p greco_
> a+b....b(a-c)
> ———— = —————— = b _a più b fratto c meno a uguale a b per a meno c tra parentesi fratto a minus c uguale a b_
> c-a.....a-c
> 
> lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞_ limite di x al quadrato meno cinque x al cubo uguale a meno infinito con x tendente a infinito_
> x>∞


----------



## Outsider

Whodunit, some of the formulas don't display well in my browser, namely the ones you described as "the square root of sixteen", "the third root of five", "x one two", and "the root of five hundred".

Since I cannot type math symbols, I will just list the answers. Note that for some of the more complex formulas the pronounced version may be ambiguous. I expect this is the same in other languages. Also, some of your formulas are incorrect, though I suppose this is intentional.
_
um mais dois é igual a três
noventa e oito menos doze é igual a oitenta e seis
trinta e dois a dividir por oito é igual a quatro
quarenta e cinco vezes quatro é igual a cento e oitenta


cinco ao quadrado é igual a dezasseis/dezesseis
sete ao cubo é igual a trezentos e quarenta e três
a raiz quadrada de dezasseis/dezesseis é igual a quatro
a raiz cúbica de cinco é aproximadamente igual a um ponto setenta e um / um ponto sete um
o logaritmo de oitenta e um na base três é igual a quatro


menos cinco menos nove, entre parênteses, ao quadrado, é menor do que seis mais menos quatro, entre parênteses, ao cubo
xis um dois é igual a menos cinco sextos mais ou menos a raiz de quinhentos
o seno de noventa graus é igual a um meio


á menos bê ao quadrado é igual a á ao quadrado menos dois á bê mais bê ao quadrado
á é igual a dê ao quadrado sobre quatro vezes pi
á mais bê sobre cê menos á é igual a bê vezes á menos cê, entre parênteses, sobre á menos cê, (e / que é) igual a bê
o limite de xis ao quadrado menos cinco xis ao cubo quando xis tende para infinito / com xis a tender para infinito é igual a menos infinito
_


----------



## irene.acler

With reference to Lello4ever explanation, I'd like to add something:

1 + 2 = 3 _uno più due uguale a tre_ --> we can also say_: uno più due *fa* tre / uno più due *è uguale* a tre_

³¹ ≈ 1.71 _radice cubica di 5 uguale approssimativamente uno punto settantuno --> radice cubica di 5 è uguale a *circa* uno *virgola* settantuno _


----------



## deine

Great thread  I like mathematics.

So in Lithuanian it would be:

1 + 2 = 3 _vienas plius du lygu trys_
98 - 12 = 86 _devyniasdešimt aštuoni minus dvylika lygu aštuoniasdešimt šeši_
32 : 8 = 4 _trisdešimt du padalinti iš aštuonių lygu keturi_
45 x 4 = 180 _keturiasdešimt penki kart keturi lygu šimtas aštuoniasdešimt_

And here are some more complex calculations:

5² = 16 _penki pakelta kvadratu (_or _pakelta antruoju) lygu šešiolika_
7³ = 343 _septyni pakelta trečiuoju lygu trys šimtai trys_
º = 4 _kvadratinė šaknis (_or _antro laipsnio šaknis) iš šešiolikos lygu keturi_
³¹ ≈ 1.71 _trečio laipsnio šaknis iš penkių apytiksliai lygu vienas kablelis septyniasdešimt vienas_
log3(81) = 4 _skaičiaus aštuoniasdešimt vienas logaritmas pagrindu trys yra keturi_

So, let me come to longer calculations:

(-5 - 9)² < (6 + [-4])³ _minus penki minus devyni pakelta kvadratu yra mažiau negu šeši plius minus keturi pakelta trečiuoju_
x1/2 = -5/6 ± ¶Æ _iksas viena antroji yra lygus minus penkios šeštosios plius minus šaknis iš penkių šimtų_
sin(90°) = 1/2 _devyniasdešimties laipsnių sinusas lygus vienai antrajai_

And here are some with variables:

(a - b)² = a² + 2ab + b² _a minus b pakelta kvadratu yra lygu a kvadratu plius du a b plius b kvadratu_
A = d²/4 x π _A lygu d kvadratu padalinta iš keturių kart pi_
a+b....b(a-c)
———— = —————— = b _a plius b padalinta iš c minus a lygu b kart a minus c padalinta iš a minus c lygu b_
c-a.....a-c

lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞ _funkcijos riba taške x kvadratu minus penki x trečiuoju yra lygi minus begalybei, kai x daugiau už begalybę_
x>∞

it was not easy...


----------



## Nizo

Ready for the translation in *Esperanto*?

1 + 2 = 3 _unu plus du egalas al tri_
98 - 12 = 86 _naŭdek ok minus dek du egalas al okdek ses_
32 : 8 = 4 _tridek du per ok estas kvar_
45 x 4 = 180 _kvardek kvin oble kvar faras cent okdek_

And here are some more complex calculations:

5² = 16 _la kvadrato de kvin estas dek ses (?52=25!)_
7³ = 343 _sep alt tri egalas al tricent kvardek tri_
√16 = 4 _la kvadrata radiko el dek ses estas kvar_
³¹ ≈ 1.71 _la kuba radiko el kvin proksimumas al unu punkto sep unu_
log3(81) = 4 _la tribaza logaritmo de okdek unu egalas al kvar_

So, let me come to longer calculations:

(-5 - 9)² < (6 + [-4])³ _la kvadrato de minus kvin minus naŭ interkrampe estas malpli ol ses plus minus kvar interkrampe alt tri_
x1/2 = -5/6 ± √500 _ikso unu du egalas al minus kvin sesonoj plus/minus la kvadrata radiko el kvincent_
sin(90°) = 1/2 _la sinuso de naŭdek gradoj egalas al duono_

And here are some with variables:

(a - b)² = a² + 2ab + b² _la kvadrato de a minus bo egalas al la kvadrato de a plus du a bo plus la kvadrato de bo_
A = d²/4 x π _A egalas al la kvadrato de do kvaronoj oble pi_a+b....b(a-c)———— = —————— = b _a plus bo per co minus a egalas al bo oble a minus co interkrampe per a minus co estas bo_c-a.....a-c

lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞ _la limeso de ikso alt du minus kvin oble ikso alt tri, kiam ikso strebas nefinien, egalas al minus nefinio_x>∞


----------



## DrWatson

Here come the Finnish ones:

1 + 2 = 3 _yksi plus kaksi on (yhtä kuin) kolme_
98 - 12 = 86 _yhdeksänkymmentäkahdeksan miinus kaksitoista on (yhtä kuin) kahdeksankymmentäkuusi_
32 : 8 = 4 _kolmekymmentäkaksi jaettuna kahdeksalla on (yhtä kuin) neljä_
45 x 4 = 180 _neljäkymmentäviisi kertaa neljä on (yhtä kuin) satakahdeksankymmentä_

Some more complex calculations:

5² = 25 _viisi potenssiin kaksi (_or:_ viiden neliö) on __(yhtä kuin) __kaksikymmentäviisi_
7³ = 343 _seitsemän potenssiin kolme (_or: _seitsemän kuutio) on __(yhtä kuin)__ kolmesataaneljäkymmentäkolme_
º = 4 _neliöjuuri kuudestatoista on __(yhtä kuin) neljä_
³¹ ≈ 1.71 _kuutiojuuri (_or:_ kolmas juuri) viidestä on noin yksi pilkku seitsemän yksi_
log3(81) = 4 _kolmekantainen logaritmi luvusta kahdeksankymmentäyksi on __(yhtä kuin) neljä_

Longer calculations:

(-5 - 9)² < (6 + [-4])³ _miinus viisi miinus yhdeksän suluissa toiseen on pienempi kuin kuusi plus miinus neljä suluissa kolmanteen_
x1/2 = -5/6 ± ¶Æ _puoli x on __(yhtä kuin) miinus viisi kuudesosaa plus miinus juuri viidestäsadasta_
sin(90°) = 1/2 _yhdeksänkymmentäasteisen kulman sini (_or:_ sini yhdeksänkymmentä astetta) on __(yhtä kuin) __puoli_

Some with variables:

(a - b)² = a² + 2ab + b² _a miinus b suluissa toiseen on __(yhtä kuin) a toiseen plus kaksi a b plus b toiseen_
A = d²/4 x π _A on __(yhtä kuin) d:n neliö (_or:_ d toiseen) jaettuna neljällä kertaa pii_
a+b....b(a-c)
———— = —————— = b _a plus b jaettuna c miinus a:lla on __(yhtä kuin) b kertaa a miinus c suluissa jaettuna a miinus c:llä_
c-a.....a-c

lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞ _limes x toiseen miinus viisi kertaa x kolmanteen suluissa, kun x lähestyy ääretöntä, on __(yhtä kuin) miinus ääretön_
x>∞


----------



## Lopes

In Dutch: 

Let me start with some simple ones:

1 + 2 = 3 _één plus twee is drie_
98 - 12 = 86 _achtennegentig min twaalf is zesentachtig_
32 : 8 = 4 _tweeëndertig gedeeld door acht is vier_
45 x 4 = 180 _vijfenveertig keer vier is honderdtachtig_

And here are some more complex calculations:

5² = 16 _vijf in het kwadraat is zestien_
7³ = 343_ zeven tot de derde (macht) is driehonderdvierendertig_
º = 4 _de wortel van zestien is vier_



So, let me come to longer calculations:


sin(90°) = 1/2 _de sinus van negentig graden is een half_

And the rest I would not know


----------



## fabiog_1981

I don't understand!!! This thread is about maths so,
5² = 16 .... WHAT?!?!??!?! Wrong
5² = 25 Right


----------



## Whodunit

jester. said:


> Die Wurzeln werden hier leider in keiner Kodierung korrekt dargestellt.


 
I thought it would work with _Western European_. It doesn't work with Unicode or any other encoding. Additionally, you should switch to the font _MS Reference 2_. This font is not in the pop-down menu of WordReference, but you can disable the WYSIWYG mode and type [FONT =MS Reference 2]...[/font].




> Hier fehlt etwas...


Danke.  Ich werde einen Moderator beauftragen, es zu korrigieren.




> Das ist ungenau (Darstellung). Meinst du (d²)/4 oder d^(2/4)?


I though the ² looked different from 2, so it's definitely (d²)/4.



> Wenn der Limes gegen unendlich oder minus unendlich läuft, sollte man kein Gleichheitszeichen setzen, sondern einen einfachen Pfeil ->.


Nein, das wird schon unter dem Zeichen _lim_ dargestellt! Das Ergebnis *ist* plus Unendlich. Siehe auch hier. Oder meintest du das *Un*gleichheitszeichen unter _lim_? Dann stimme ich dir zu, dass → sicherlich besser gewesen wäre.



dn88 said:


> I dont know if I got it right, but I'll try:


I think you didn't get it right indeed.  I'm going to explain it later in this post.



> I have to give up here, for now (I want to avoid possible ambiguity)


How would you say it then? I know that disambiguity may always happen with parentheses in all languages, but intonation can erase it.



Outsider said:


> Whodunit, some of the formulas don't display well in my browser, namely the ones you described as "the square root of sixteen", "the third root of five", "x one two", and "the root of five hundred".


Thanks for the feedback! I knew something like that would happen. 

Okay, here are some explanations, so that you all know what I meant to express. You should correct your answers if necessary. 

the square root of sixteen:
2..__
.\/16


​
the third root of five:
3.._
.\/5


​
x one two: It looks more complicated than it is. Maybe it is not well translated into English either. What I meant is this: To find the zeros of a quadratic function, you have to make the function zero to calculate *x1 and x2* by using _p_ and _q_ of the normal form y= x² + _p_x + _q_:
........_p......._________
x_1/2_ = - — ± \../ _p_² - _q_
........2....\/..4


​x_1_ means:........_p......._________
x_1/2_ = - — *+* \../ _p_² - _q_
........2....\/..4


​x_2_ means:........_p......._________
x_1/2_ = - — *-* \../ _p_² - _q_
........2....\/..4


​They can be combined by using the ± sign. As the result, you'll get the two possible zeroes (x-intercepts). For our particular formula (which could result from y = x² + (5/3)x - 499,3, where _p_ is 5/3 and _q_ is -499,3) in this thread, you'd write:........5/3.......________________
x_1/2_ = - ——— ± \../ (5/3)² + _499,3_
.........2.....\/....4
x1 ≈ 21,5
x2 ≈ -23,2


​The graph can be seen here for those who are interested in my calculation. 




> Note that for some of the more complex formulas the pronounced version may be ambiguous. I expect this is the same in other languages.


 
Yes, but I think intonation can make it unambiguous.



> Also, some of your formulas are incorrect, though I suppose this is intentional.


 
No, it was not intentional. I suppose I made some typos as I composed the long post. What I really meant was *4*² = 16, of course! 5² = 25 would have more than one typo. 



Lopes said:


> And the rest I would not know


 
Okay, no problem. I'll help you. 

_the third root of five_ is the number that is five by mutiplying itself three times: 1.71 x 1.71 x 1.71 ≈ 5
_the logarithm_ is the counterpart of exponentional calculations, which means that log3(81) = 4 defines 3^4 = 81. You use it to calculate the exponent, if the result is given, as in: 3^x = 81. If your calculator has logarithms, you can enter (log81)/(log3), and it will give you 3.
Well, the rest is indeed a bit compicated, but you just need to read it as it is written. Or wait until someone else comes along to add the rest for Dutch.

I hope everything is clear now. And thank you all so much for taking the time to translate these problems into your languages.


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:


> Nein, das wird schon unter dem Zeichen _lim_ dargestellt! Das Ergebnis *ist* plus Unendlich. Siehe auch hier. Oder meintest du das *Un*gleichheitszeichen unter _lim_? Dann stimme ich dir zu, dass → sicherlich besser gewesen wäre.



Was ich meinte: Mir wurde die Schreibweise so beigebracht:

Wenn das Ergebnis des Limes ein absoluter Zahlenwert ist, setzt man ein Gleichheitszeichen, ist das Ergebnis unendlich oder minus unendlich (was es ja de facto nicht ist), soll man einen Pfeil setzen. Aber scheinbar gibt es da verschiedene  Möglichkeiten und keine strenge Regulierung...

Ich hab's dir mal schnell so aufgezeichnet, wie ich's gelernt habe. KLICK


----------



## Whodunit

jester. said:


> Was ich meinte: Mir wurde die Schreibweise so beigebracht:
> 
> Wenn das Ergebnis des Limes ein absoluter Zahlenwert ist, setzt man ein Gleichheitszeichen, ist das Ergebnis unendlich oder minus unendlich (was es ja de facto nicht ist), soll man einen Pfeil setzen. Aber scheinbar gibt es da verschiedene Möglichkeiten und keine strenge Regulierung...
> 
> Ich hab's dir mal schnell so aufgezeichnet, wie ich's gelernt habe. KLICK


 
Das sollten wir privat weiterdiskutieren:

Dein Ergebnis Null ist natürlich auch nur ein Näherungswert und jede Zahl, die du für x einsetzt *geht gegen* Null, demnach müsste es entweder immer ein Pfeil oder immer ein Gleichheitszeichen sein. Gib mir bitte eine Funktion, bei der du das Verhalten im Unendlichen berechnen _musst_, bei der genau 0 herauskommt. Auch bei 1/x² oder (8-x)/4x³+6x) kommt nie genau Null heraus.

Wenn ich deine Logik richtig verstanden habe, verwendet man bei euch ein Gleichheitszeichen bei Konvergenz und einen Pfeil bei Divergenz ...


----------



## Stéphane89

*IN FRENCH:*

Let me start with some simple ones:

1 + 2 = 3 _un plus deux égal trois_
98 - 12 = 86 _quatre-vingt dix-huit moins douze égal quatre-vingt six_
32 : 8 = 4 _trentre-deux divisé par/en huit égal quatre_
45 x 4 = 180 _quarante-cinq multiplié par/fois quatre égal cent quatre-vingt_

And here are some more complex calculations:

5² = 25_ cinq au carré égal vingt-cinq_
7³ = 343_ sept au cube/exposant trois égal trois cent quarante-trois_
√16 = 4 _racine carrée de seize égal quatre_
³√5 ≈ 1.71 _racine cubique/troisième de cinq égal plus ou moins/approximativement un virgule soixante-et-onze_
log3(81) = 4 _logarithme en base trois de quatre-vingt un égal quatre_

So, let me come to longer calculations:

(-5 - 9)² < (6 + [-4])³ _entre parenthèses moins cinq moins neuf au carré strictement plus petit que entre parenthèses six plus moins quatre éxposant trois_
x1/2 = -5/6 ± ¶Æ _??? (don't understand what you mean)_
sin(90°) = 1/2 _sinus de quatre-vingt dix degrés égal un demi_

And here are some with variables:

(a - b)² = a² + 2ab + b² _a moins b au carré égal a carré plus deux a b plus b carré_
A = d²/4 x π _A égal d carré sur quatre pi_
a+b....b(a-c)
———— = —————— = b_ a plus b sur c moins a égal b fois entre parenthèses a moins c sur  a moins c_
c-a.....a-c

lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞ _limite de x carré moins cinq x cube égal moins l'infini_


----------



## Whodunit

Okay, I asked Chazzwozzer to correct my first post (in English) and the German translations. If you feel the need to correct yours, too, please do it. 

The corrected calculations are these:

*5*² = 16 --> 4² = 16
(-5 - 9)² < (6 *+* [-4])³ --> (-5 - 9)² < (6 - [-4])³


----------



## dn88

Whodunit said:


> x one two: It looks more complicated than it is. Maybe it is not well translated into English either. What I meant is this: To find the zeros of a quadratic function, you have to make the function zero to calculate *x1 and x2* by using _p_ and _q_ of the normal form y= x² + _p_x + _q_:
> ........_p......._________
> x_1/2_ = - — ± \../ _p_² - _q_
> ........2....\/..4
> 
> 
> ​x_1_ means:........_p......._________
> x_1/2_ = - — *+* \../ _p_² - _q_
> ........2....\/..4
> 
> 
> ​x_2_ means:........_p......._________
> x_1/2_ = - — *-* \../ _p_² - _q_
> ........2....\/..4
> 
> 
> ​They can be combined by using the ± sign. As the result, you'll get the two possible zeroes (x-intercepts). For our particular formula (which could result from y = x² + (5/3)x - 499,3, where _p_ is 5/3 and _q_ is -499,3) in this thread, you'd write:........5/3.......________________
> x_1/2_ = - ——— ± \../ (5/3)² + _499,3_
> .........2.....\/....4
> x1 ≈ 21,5
> x2 ≈ -23,2​




So, coming back to the original operation, it will be read in the following way:

_pierwiastek (or "miejsce zerowe") *x* jeden/*x* dwa równa się minus pięć szóstych plus/minus pierwiastek z pięciuset

_And the ambiguous one:_

suma *a* i *b* przez różnicę *a* i *c* równa się iloczynowi *c* i różnicy *a* i *c* przez różnicę *a* i *c

*_Still can be interpreted in at least two ways...


----------



## gorilla

All right here it is in Hungarian language!

1 + 2 = 3 _egy meg kettő egyenlő három_
98 - 12 = 86 _kilencvennyolcból tizenkettő egyenlő nyolcvanhat_
32 : 8 = 4 _harminckettőben a nyolc egyenlő négy_
45 x 4 = 180 _negyvenötször négy egyenlő száznyolcvan_

4² = 16_ négy a négyzeten egyenlő tizenhat_
7³ = 343 _hét a harmadikon egyenlő háromszáznegyvenhárom_
º = 4 _(négyzet-) gyök tizenhat egyenlő négy_
³¹ ≈ 1.71 _harmadik gyök öt kerekítve egy egész hetvenegy (század)_
log3(81) = 4 _hármas alapú logaritmus nyolcvanegy egyenlő négy_

(-5 - 9)² < (6 - [-4])³ _mínusz ötből kilenc zárójelben a négyzeten kisebb, mint hatból mínusz négy zárójelben a harmadikon_
x1/2 = -5/6 ± ¶Æ _x egy, kettő egyenlő mínusz öt hatod pluszmínusz gyök ötszáz_
sin(90°) = 1/2 _színusz kilencven fok egyenlő egy ketted_


(a - b)² = a² - 2ab + b² _a-ból b a négyzeten egyenlő a négyzetből két a b meg b négyzet OR a mínusz b négyzet egyenlő a négyzet mínusz két a b plusz b négyzet_
A = d²/4 x π _A egyenlő d négyzet per négy szorozva pível_
a+b....b(a-c)
———— = —————— = b _a plusz b per c mínusz a egyenlő b-szer a mínusz c per a mínusz c egyenlő b_
c-a.....a-c

lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞ _gonna have limes this year, I don't know how we will read it._
x>∞


----------



## No. 36

Norwegian:

1 + 2 = 3 _en pluss to er lik tre_
98 - 12 = 86 _nittiåtte minus tolv er lik åttiseks_
32 : 8 = 4 _trettito delt på åtte er lik fire_
45 x 4 = 180 _førtifem ganger 4 er lik etthundreogåtti_

4² = 16_ fire i andre er lik seksten_
7³ = 343 _sju i tredje er lik trehundreogførtitre_
º = 4 _(kvadrat)roten av seksten er lik fire_
³¹ ≈ 1.71 _kubikkroten av fem er omtrent lik en komma syttien_
log3(81) = 4 _treerlogaritmen til åttien er lik fire_

(-5 - 9)² < (6 - [-4])³ _minus fem og minus ni summert og kvadrert er mindre enn kubikken av differansen mellom seks og minus fire_
x1/2 = -5/6 ± ¶Æ _(this one doesn't make sense to me)_
sin(90°) = 1 _sinus til nitti grader er lik en (please note the mathematical correction)_

(a - b)² = a² + 2ab + b² _a minus b opphøyd i andre er lik a i andre pluss to ganger a ganger b pluss b i andre_
A = d²/4 x π _A er lik d i andre delt på fire ganger pi_
a+b....b(a-c)
———— = —————— = b _summen av a og b delt på differansen mellom c og a er lik b ganger differansen mellom a og c delt på differansen mellom a og c er lik b_
c-a.....a-c

lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞ _grenseverdien av differansen mellom x i andre og fem ganger x i tredje når x går mot uendelig er minus uendelig_
x->∞


----------



## No. 36

Whodunit said:


> a+b....b(a-c)
> ———— = —————— = b _a plus b divided by c minus a equals b times a minus c in parentheses divided by a minus c equals b_
> c-a.....a-c


 
_I would understood "a plus b divided by c minus a equals b times a minus c in parentheses divided by a minus c equals b" like this: _

_a + b/c - a = b(a - c)/a - c = b_

_(which is mathematically possible if __c = 1 and __a = -b)_


----------



## diego106

Hola

Os pongo como sería en español de España.

1 + 2 = 3 _uno mas dos igual a tres_
98 - 12 = 86 _noventa y ocho menos doce igual a ochenta y seis_
32 : 8 = 4 _treinta y dos entre ocho igual a cuatro_
45 x 4 = 180 cuarenta y cinco por cuatro igual a ciento ochenta

And here are some more complex calculations:

4² = 16_ cuatro al cuadrado igual a dieciseis_
7³ = 343 _siete al cubo igual a trescientos cuarenta y tres_
º = 4 _raiz cuadrada de dieciseis igual a cuatro_
³¹ ≈ 1.71 _raiz cubica de cinco es aproximadamente igual a uno con seteinta y uno_
log3(81) = 4 logaritmo en base tres de ocheinta y uno igual al cuatro

So, let me come to longer calculations:

El tema de los paréntesis siempre es confuso. Para mi sólo hay dos formas de leerlo, 
(-5 - 9)² < (6 - [-4])³ _Abro parentesis, menos cinco menos nueve, cierro parentesis, todo eso elevado al cuadrado es menor que, abro paréntesis seis menos, abro corchete, menos cuatro, cierro corchete, cierro paréntesis todo eso al cubo_
_o_
_menos cinco menos nueve, todo eso al cuadrado es menor que seis menos menos cuatro, todo eso al cubo_

sin(90°) = 1/2 _seno de noventa igual a un medio_

lim(x² - 5x³) = -∞ _limite de x al cuadrado menos cinco x cubo cuando x tiende a infinito es igual a menos infinito._
_En esta última siempre hay confusion, en relación a cuando empiezan y acaban los paréntesis. Asi toca guiarse por el contexto._

_*Espero haber sido de ayuda, sois libres de corregirme.*_


----------

